# New Personalities For The Next Animal Crossing Game?



## Envelin (Oct 20, 2014)

As of now, we have 8 personality types, them being cranky, lazy, smug, jock, snooty, normal, peppy, and uchi.

I was thinking of a few possible new ones, including some unisex ones, like skiddish.

If skiddish/anxious types were to exist, when first moving in, they wouldn't be that trustworthy of the player, over time, the villager becoming closer to the player and relying a lot on them. They'd be shy in conversation and caring, frequently sending weekly presents to the player in fear that if they don't, the player will forget about them. They would get along well with smug, normal, and lazy types but out-bursting or forward types such as snooty, cranky, and peppy intimidate them. 

Yup. I think they'd be cute. ;v;

Have you thought of any new personalities?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd rather they expand on the personalities they have now before making new ones. Villagers of the same personality have almost the same dialogue in NL and it gets really boring and generic. I used to be able to talk to a villager over and over again in WW and can hardly get anything new out of them in NL, so I think they should focus on that first.

Your idea of a skiddish personality sounds so adorable though omg <3


----------



## Envelin (Oct 20, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> I'd rather they expand on the personalities they have now before making new ones. Villagers of the same personality have almost the same dialogue in NL and it gets really boring and generic. I used to be able to talk to a villager over and over again in WW and can hardly get anything new out of them in NL, so I think they should focus on that first.
> 
> Your idea of a skiddish personality sounds so adorable though omg <3



I agree with you on that. It's pretty repetitive. 

But thank you! :3


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 20, 2014)

sociopath animals
lol.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 20, 2014)

Female jocks. I suppose uchi might be similar, but I am talking full-fledged physical exercise for the win types.


----------



## Effie (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they need to expand on the villager personalities they have now. ; v;'' But the Skittish idea sounds kinda cute..and they also sound like they'd become the center of attention in game, I don't quite like that.


----------



## Drew1234 (Oct 20, 2014)

What about nerdy/ geeky? The animals would be interested in Nintendo Games, space, fossils and what not. Funny questions and pop quizes the player giving him or her presents if they get it right. They'd be a little reserved and say awkward things. 
And mischievous, sorta like cranky but not. They'd cause problems, set pitfalls, tell bad jokes, get into trouble, prank people, and have a shimmer in their eyes. You'd fall in love with them, and laugh at the problems they create.
Childish, they'd be silly and immature. Have playhouse themed homes, filled with toys and stuffed animals. They wouldn't like jocks, snootys, or crankys. They'd love to play games and hid-and-seek. 
Just a few.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 20, 2014)

Drew1234 said:


> What about nerdy/ geeky? The animals would be interested in Nintendo Games, space, fossils and what not. Funny questions and pop quizes the player giving him or her presents if they get it right. They'd be a little reserved and say awkward things.
> And mischievous, sorta like cranky but not. They'd cause problems, set pitfalls, tell bad jokes, get into trouble, prank people, and have a shimmer in their eyes. You'd fall in love with them, and laugh at the problems they create.
> Childish, they'd be silly and immature. Have playhouse themed homes, filled with toys and stuffed animals. They wouldn't like jocks, snootys, or crankys. They'd love to play games and hid-and-seek.
> Just a few.



These are good ideas, especially the nerdy, I think.  I'd find that personality so adorable, and if they did the quiz thing, how cool is that?  I also like the mischievous idea.  Lol!  Pitfalls, bad jokes...too cute!


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel like they should add one more personality for each gender, however I feel like it would be difficult to get PWPs if every personality had a specific set of PWPs. I think it would be cool to have a tomboy female - sort of like a jock but more sporty and won't have blushing cheeks. Uchis I think are supposed to be a mix of snooty, normal and peppy I think....

Maybe a shy male type, like always bashful or embarrassed around the females or at least a "worried" male type personality would be cool.


----------



## Drew1234 (Oct 21, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> however I feel like it would be difficult to get PWPs if every personality had a specific set of PWPs.



This, I'm hoping in the next game, while some PWPs would be requested by villagers, many more would be added at the start of the game. As well you could pay to do research and design, that would unlock with bells, or other requirements in the game.


----------



## Mairen (Oct 21, 2014)

Shy, Joker/Playful

those two would be interesting additions!


----------



## oranje (Oct 21, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I feel like they should add one more personality for each gender, however I feel like it would be difficult to get PWPs if every personality had a specific set of PWPs. I think it would be cool to have a tomboy female - sort of like a jock but more sporty and won't have blushing cheeks. Uchis I think are supposed to be a mix of snooty, normal and peppy I think....
> 
> Maybe a shy male type, like always bashful or embarrassed around the females or at least a "worried" male type personality would be cool.



I really like the idea of a shy male personality. I also wish there was a female counterpart to the Lazy personality. It would be cute to have the ladies talk about food, naps, and video games.


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 21, 2014)

Shy males would be sooo cute


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 21, 2014)

I think a shy personality for both male & female villagers would be great. ;v;


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 21, 2014)

I wish they would do personality traits, something similar to what the Sims offer

Like it would be cool if a villager could have up to 3 traits. It would allow for way more interactions/dialogue


----------



## Envelin (Oct 21, 2014)

bittermeat said:


> I wish they would do personality traits, something similar to what the Sims offer
> 
> Like it would be cool if a villager could have up to 3 traits. It would allow for way more interactions/dialogue



That would be very interesting and give a wider diversity to the villagers and  how they act but I think it would get a little confusing


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 21, 2014)

STOP THINKING ABOUT THE FUTURE! IM STILL MASSIVLY ENJOYING ACNL :3


----------



## Mango (Oct 22, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I feel like they should add one more personality for each gender, however I feel like it would be difficult to get PWPs if every personality had a specific set of PWPs. I think it would be cool to have a tomboy female - sort of like a jock but more sporty and won't have blushing cheeks. Uchis I think are supposed to be a mix of snooty, normal and peppy I think....
> 
> Maybe a shy male type, like always bashful or embarrassed around the females or at least a "worried" male type personality would be cool.


thats pretty much uchi and smug


----------



## nekosync (Oct 22, 2014)

A perfectionist villager, maybe?
They'll obsess over everything and constantly point out flaws in things. When they ask for you to do things for them, they'll nitpick.

When you befriend them, they'll care less about your flaws and be more kind to you.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

Shy females are normal villagers. And shy males are pretty much lazies because they sometimes say things like they're to shy to talk to you.

I agree with female jocks and geeks.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 22, 2014)

The personality I want would be too extreme for a kids' game 
I'd rather they expand the personalities they have too, adding more depth to them. Maybe add more backstory for each personality?

Also, in ACNL, it seems they get friendly pretty fast? While it's a nice feeling to be so welcomed when you're new, I think making them show a different attitude when you're on a different friendship tier would be nice. Something like befriending Sabel or Labelle, they're shy and cold at first but gradually gets warmer and became friendly once you earn their trust. This is what I miss in Crankies


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 8, 2014)

I think they should expand the personalities we have now instead of making new ones. If they made the current 8 more elaborate, they'd cover a lot of different dialogues and interactions.

My thoughts on whether it would be nice to have more personalities also depend on how many villagers you'll be able to have. 8 personalities for 10 villagers is a nice ratio because it lets you repeat one or two personalities, so if you like two villagers of the same one, it's not a big deal. If you had 10 personalities and 10 villagers, it would be more annoying since you'd have to choose between getting all the PWPs (and having diverse dialogues) and having villagers you liked. If they increased the number of villagers or made the PWP system a bit different, it would be awesome.


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

'Crazy' personality.

The 'crazy' animals would regularly give abuse to passers by, shout at pigeons, urinate in public areas and roam the village with a shopping cart full of cheese and toilet paper.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 8, 2014)

For one I think all the personalities should be unisex, because the male personalities suck.
Shy would be a cute one...


----------



## lunarlonn (Nov 11, 2014)

Tao said:


> 'Crazy' personality.
> 
> The 'crazy' animals would regularly give abuse to passers by, shout at pigeons, urinate in public areas and roam the village with a shopping cart full of cheese and toilet paper.



This is the idea of the century.


----------



## Yumeko (Nov 11, 2014)

A Yandere personality. Nuff said


----------

